# Lemon Mousse Holding Time



## NoraC (May 18, 2011)

I am catering a baby shower next Thursday, for a baby boy and mom.  The mother has requested a blueberry parfait for dessert, with "It's a Boy" picks.  I am thinking about layering lemon mousse with blueberries stewed in maple syrup, but the only times I have made lemon mousse have been at home about an hour before serving. My usual recipe is about half lemon curd half whipped cream.
I would like to assemble these parfaits the night before, about 18 hours before service.  Will the mousse hold? Is there another mousse method that would be more stable? Anybody have a better idea?
Sorry to have another question, without being around to answer many. Since the gala I have been back to back jobs - easy ones, but tiring in number.  I really want to make this mom happy; the pregnancy was a very special surprise and the sister in law hostess is a dear.


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2011)

I used to make a lemon mousse that used gelatin. That would hold for several days.


----------



## NoraC (May 19, 2011)

TL, do you still have the recipe?


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2011)

NoraC said:


> TL, do you still have the recipe?



I haven't made it in years. It's in my Danish cookbook. I'll translate it and check out substitution of gelatine powder for gelatin sheets. 

Hmm, I wonder if there is somewhere I could get gelatine sheets around here. They are made of exactly the same stuff as powdered gelatine, but are both harder and easier to work with.


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2011)

NoraC said:


> TL, do you still have the recipe?



Well, the Danish cook book wasn't terribly helpful without notes. It was too general and contradictory. So I looked up Danish recipes for lemon mousse and found some that look like what I used to do.

I added another one that doesn't have eggs, because the eggs don't get cooked. We didn't used to worry about that. I also included a link to a site that explains how to pasteurize egg whites and egg yolks at home.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/lemon-mousse-two-ways-72409.html#post1002224


----------



## LPBeier (May 20, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I haven't made it in years. It's in my Danish cookbook. I'll translate it and check out substitution of gelatine powder for gelatin sheets.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if there is somewhere I could get gelatine sheets around here. They are made of exactly the same stuff as powdered gelatine, but are both harder and easier to work with.



I get gelatin sheets from this little tiny store in New Westminster, across the river from where I live.  We make the half hour trip over about once a month to get supplies.  It is the only place I have found the sheets outside of Vancouver proper.  I think if you go to bulk or gourmet stores you will have the best luck.


----------



## NoraC (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, TL!


----------

